# Plowing Subcontractors Wanted in the Lehigh Valley, PA



## ASRE

We are currently looking for subcontractors for the 2016/17 winter season to plow, shovel and salt commercial accounts.

Our work is located in the Lehigh Valley, PA (Allentown, Bethlehem, Easton, Nazareth). 

- Must be dependable and able to work on-call 24/7.
- 2+ years of snow plow experience Preferred 
- Must have proper Insurance

Contact - Reply to this Thread and will be given contact # and info in Private Message. 

LET IT SNOW! lowred:


----------



## Stavrove

ASRE said:


> We are currently looking for subcontractors for the 2016/17 winter season to plow, shovel and salt commercial accounts.
> 
> Our work is located in the Lehigh Valley, PA (Allentown, Bethlehem, Easton, Nazareth).
> 
> - Must be dependable and able to work on-call 24/7.
> - 2+ years of snow plow experience Preferred
> - Must have proper Insurance
> 
> Contact - Reply to this Thread and will be given contact # and info in Private Message.
> 
> LET IT SNOW! lowred:


My name is Ernest Stavrovsky. I am looking to find some snowplow work for my pick up,1 ton dump truck,and skid steer. I have done work in the Allentown Bethlehem and Easton areas. The last two or three years I worked in the route 22 Corridor near the ABE airport. My phone is 610-762-2649. Thank you.


----------



## Stavrove

Just sending another message to see if you snow plow work available. Call me 610-762-2649 Ernest F Stavrovsky


----------



## Stavrove

ASRE said:


> We are currently looking for subcontractors for the 2016/17 winter season to plow, shovel and salt commercial accounts.
> 
> Our work is located in the Lehigh Valley, PA (Allentown, Bethlehem, Easton, Nazareth).
> 
> - Must be dependable and able to work on-call 24/7.
> - 2+ years of snow plow experience Preferred
> - Must have proper Insurance
> 
> Contact - Reply to this Thread and will be given contact # and info in Private Message.
> 
> LET IT SNOW! lowred:


Wondering if you had any work for two plow trucks and a skid steer. Call Ernest F Stavrovsky at 610-762-2649


----------



## 97BlackDiesel

You ever hear from them?


----------



## Stavrove

97BlackDiesel said:


> You ever hear from them?


No I never heard from them. It seems this year anyone I contacted is not reliable in responding back to anyone. Stavrove 610-762-2649


----------

